# All That Twist > Automobiles Hub >  Nailed Mercedes !!!

## ViSIoN

*Nailed Mercedes !!!*


*A full size Mercedes car is being nailed to the ceilings in one of Moscow airports now. it attracts sights from the people coming through the airport's lobby and always question arises if it's safe to walk right under in-or it might occasionally fall on your head? well, some say that this is not real mercedes but is made off plastic instead, but if it so then tis should be a very precise copy, because all the samllest details, like brake discs etc are perfectly visible.*

----------


## Muzi

odd...but cool hehe

----------


## ViSIoN

thanks you...4 reply...

----------


## Dani00

If it was in PAk, iam sure poor nails may have disconnected at any time...resulting a lot of Fuss!!

----------

